# Jane & Ian Eastenders



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,

Just finished watching Eastenders - I know that jane had a hysterecomy a few years ago and she was upset because she wanted a baby - anyway she's been to a 'clinic' tonight and has told Ian that she's so upset because she wants a baby...... Im happy that they seem to be introducing an 'infertility' storyline into EE but I really really hope they dont bugger it up and have the whole Jane goes Mad story line resulting in her stealing a  baby - I hope that they do a good job with it and use it to educate the public!!

anyway, just thought id voice my opinion cos Iv just told it to DH & he ignored me!!

XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey hun

I just said exactly the same to DP !!  I really hope they're more sensitive this time because that "Mad May" storyline did no favours and just added fuel for those uninformed "IVF" bashers !!

N xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hopefully they will do a 'proper' surrogacy story though a reputable agency etc. They certainly need to put right a few things this time round methinks


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I watched it too, I really hope they portray the story properly.  THey will probably put some drama storyline into it but lets just hope they do the story properly and sensitivley
xx


----------



## Lizbie (Dec 3, 2008)

I saw EE the other day and was thinking the same thing. I remember the Mad May storyline, and it was just about the time we were told we'd need IVF. I was terrified that I was going to turn into some mad nutter.  It really scared me. I'd been reasonably normal before!!  

When Jane had her hysterectomy I remember thinking there was a fertility storyline coming up. So it's taken them a while to come back to it. Which I think shows that they may be thinking realistically. Infertility and the feelings around it kinda creep up on you, and it isn't until a few months/years down the line that you might seek help.  Lets hope they do a good job. Jane seems like a fairly normal balanced character, so hopefully they'll leave her that way.  I wonder if they'll go from the relationship with Ian angle? Maybe he's happy with the way things are, and won't want anymore children??


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

I reckon the EE writers should spend a few hours reading round on FF before they decide on definite story lines and as you have said try and EDUCATE against the old sweeping generalisation of every infertile woman becoming a mad babyknapping monster....If they do their research properly it could be really positive.
L
xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Fingers crossed it IS a positive reflection of surrogacy and infertility.


----------

